# My green room...



## reinaldo

Hi, all...

I'd like to introduce you my green room... it's a small place, in my office... that's my point of sanity, and the place where I can chill out a little bit, smoking a cigarrette, or just thinking about nothinh... it's quite relaxing starting the day feeding the fishes, checking and trimming the plants...

There i have some of my Apistogramma and my Characins, and also where I can make some experiments.









Battery 01








































































Apistogramma sp "viel fleck" male









Apistogramma sp "viel fleck"









Apistogramma abacaxis, couple (red tail strain)









Blue tail strain

Some other ones...


















Planted nano...









(unfortunelly, it didn't became as i expected... it just became a breeding tank)


















Fissidens fontanus









Setup day

Second battery:


----------



## reinaldo

Some fishes from the second battery...









Taeniacara candidi, just arrived...









Apistogramma elizabethae, also just arrived ... soon i will show newer pictures (they just breeded)









All them, just arrived...









Apistogramma paucisquamis (Unfortunelly, the picture is terrible, and the tank is dark... but they already had some fishlets and soon i can take some more pictures...)

Outside...









Here i get most of the plants i need for my tanks...

Well, this is the office mess... soon i will update this thread.

Best regards!


----------



## reinaldo

Some other fishes, from my green room:









Boraras maculata









Hyphessobrycon amapaensis









Apistogramma cf agassizii "Tefé"









Hyphessobrycon heterorhabdus (collected at Pará - North region state from Brazil)









Hyphessobrycon roseus









Hasemania hanseni









Otocinclus affinis









Axelrodia stigmatia









Moenkhausia pittieri

Well, that's it...


----------



## fish dork

That's it? WOW! Nice collection! That must be a great room to relax in. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chantal W K

In my last (and only ) trip to São Paulo I had the pleasure to see this amazing collection.

Great pictures, specially the Stigmatia *.*. (don`t hide your pics! )


----------



## bsmith

Nice office.


----------



## utricseb

If I had your office I'd work one our a day and spent the rest with the tanks/plants/fish 

Amazing, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cinthia_Emerich

Very beautiful pics Reinaldo!!!
My favourite ones are all from the many _Apistogramma_, but the really favourite one is from the abacaxis.... I like very much of that fish (it looks like a mean fish lol )

The _Boraras_ are also very beautiful....

Any update???

Congrats! :clap2:


----------



## rwong2k

lovely pictures! I love apistos, just starting to get the hang of and back into apistos =)


----------



## Pinto

Wow that's a nice collection. Must be crazy on the electricity bill.


----------



## Tex Gal

Amazing collection of tanks! How many do you have in all? Those are the fattest Boraras maculata I've ever seen! :faint2:


----------



## Britzke

My friend Reinaldo!!!
Very beautiful pics and fishes. I love _Apistogramma_!

Hug


----------



## Dan S

Very nice collection! Now only if I could talk my wife into letting me have a green room!#-o


----------



## reinaldo

Hi, Guys!! Sorry this long time without visiting... I've been kind of busy with some newelties in my tanks... soon I will take some more pictures and update this thread.

Dan, it's quite easy... just keep acquiring tanks, one by one... take a free room, and just use it!! Lol

Britzke!! Hi, nice to see you here... I have some fries, now... i will see if I can take some pictures, I have some A. elizabethae and T. candidi babies in my tanks, now... also got some new fishes, too...

Tex, now i have around 50 tanks... but it's growing a little bit more, because a friend of mine is going to live in Germany, and I will get his tanks... about 7 more tanks... let's see if I can handle them...

Pinto, not at all, actually... most tanks are breeding tanks, so I can keep them with few light... also, we are in a tropical country, so i almost do not need electrical heating, and I use gas heating, in winter...

Rwong2k, I'm also an Apisto addicted, really love them... now I do get some different ones (2 pairs of Apistogramma bitaeniata "careiro" - blue body and yellow fins) and I'm thinking about Apistogramma acrensis... but most of my new fishes are tetras or ciprinidae...

Sorry, again, for being away!
ASAP, I'll update this with new pictures!!

Thank you for your kind comments!!


----------



## gravy9

Reinaldo, extremely beautiful tanks. BTW, are all of you buddies in São Paulo biologists? And every one of you are taking amazing pictures.

Keep them coming. I'm loving them.


----------



## Anupam

Very nice!


----------



## Darksome

I think I'm officially envious...I really like it. 

Does anyone know if Hyphessobrycon amapaensis and Hyphessobrycon heterorhabdus are available in the hobby? They both remind me of black neons and glowlights. 

are all your fish wild caught?


----------



## reinaldo

Hey, Darksome,

I've got no idea if it is easily found where you live, but sometimes, here, in LFS, it's kind of common to get these ones... H. heterorhabdus, here is aka Fake Ulrey Tetra, maybe you should search for this name.

Mine one were collected by a friend of mine, who livs in Pará State, north region of Brazil. Recently he made a small trip to an "igarapé" and took some pictures. Please check it out  here 

Regards


----------



## demen45

Wow, i wish i have an extra room to have a set-up like that. Very nice fish


----------



## Fabac

Awesome! Beautiful tanks and fishes. You have a lot of work to do in your office


----------

